# shoulders give-out on Bench before chest



## Joe Shmoe (Jan 12, 2009)

So.... basically I switched from Barbell to DB on benchpress, as I couldn't get good form. My front Delts and Triceps would always tire first.

Im having the same probs using Dumbbells. Delts and Tris are giving up, and I dont seem to be seeing any chest improvements, either in Size or Strength. Every other part of me is seeing gains, but not chest.

Where am I going wrong, and how do I stop the Delts getting involved?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

sh1t form maybe?


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

when i flat bench i squeeze my shoulder blades and push my chest out bring it to the nipple and back up .... thats me u might be different pal


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Front delts will be working when you bench flat or inclined. Decline may be useful to try as the delts wont be involved as much. Try pre exhausting your chest with some flys maybe.


----------



## doylejlw (Feb 14, 2010)

As already said blades back, chest out, keep shoulder back when pressing.


----------



## DeadlyCoobra (Oct 16, 2011)

I found that my elbow position changes the emphasis, i used to have my front delts burning like hell when i was doing chest. Try making sure your elbows are properly up and out? i.e arms at right angles to ur body, my elbows were too close to my body before, helped me out. Gd luck


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

get urself in the gym stick 10kg each side try changin ur grip could be narrow or wide and squeeze ur blades back and chest out see which works for u and u can feel best


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Try any of the following:

Elbows out

Declines

Pre exhaust (with flys)

You could also try lowering the weight and really try to mental connect with your pecs making sue you get a good squeeze at the top.


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

Wider grip targets the chest more.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Try dumbbell bench press with palms facing each other.


----------



## Big ape (May 5, 2011)

creakykar said:


> Wider grip targets the chest more.


yeh and ur claves :whistling:


----------



## Big_bear (Apr 1, 2011)

How far do you bring the DB down? People always bring them way too far down same with BB. All the weight then goes on your front delts and not your chest. Try bringing the bar to a mid point the going back up. Should keep everything on your chest then.

Try and it and you'll notice you wont have any doms in your front delts the next day just chest and if you do the doms will be minimal compared to before.


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

DeadlyCoobra said:


> I found that my elbow position changes the emphasis, i used to have my front delts burning like hell when i was doing chest. Try making sure your elbows are properly up and out? i.e arms at right angles to ur body, my elbows were too close to my body before, helped me out. Gd luck





2004mark said:


> Try any of the following:
> 
> Elbows out
> 
> ...





creakykar said:


> Wider grip targets the chest more.


Wow it's amazing how bad advice becomes the truth!

At an educated guess you are already turning your elbows out with a wide grip - which will shift the weight towards your front delt and off your chest.

Go closer grip and elbows no more than 45 degrees away from your body. Same with dumbells, just like a press up or pushing a car.

Any press will and should use a good combo of frotn delt, chest, tricep and back. IF you want to keep small in the triceps and front delt then dont do presses.

Edit: and the chances are your triceps and delts could be weak making you think that you are not stimulating your chest. When they get strong enough and catch up everything will grow in proportion.


----------



## fighterchick (Jul 8, 2008)

This link explain the various grips and should help you understand. As I stated earlier, and for some reason quoted as being wrong??? Wide grip does emphasise the pecs more than standard grip!!. If someone can provide an evidence of this being wrong then please share it. You probably already know. The narrower the grip the more the tricep is involved.

http://www dot withfit.com/exercises/Wide+Grip+Bench+Press

http://www dot thefactsaboutfitness.com/research/bench-press.htm

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bench_press


----------

